# Sand vs. Gravel



## Curious1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there a benefit with one over the other or is it just personal preference? Thanks


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

sand might be harder to clean, but i say its a personal preferance


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

I had sand and got frustrated with it, and actually paid the money to switch back to gravel.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Personal preference. It's all about what you like best. Me.....sand. I find it easier to plant with and actually easier to clean it. Nice planted tank with a sand bottom....doesn't get any better.


----------

